# YES AND NO hahah



## darkestz (Aug 8, 2010)

YES, His poop is now light brown, Which is kind of a good sign, And I can hold him while he's balled up now, But he doesn't do that much anymore! A week spending an hour a day with him paid off, And I hope I can build a deeper relationship with my pal. 

NO, I don't know what to do with him. Hahah. I bought a Habitrail Big Wheel but he wont run on it when I wake up in the morning all I see is poop and pee there. Also When I bring him to my bed he takes a cra* and pees. I think he thinks its his potty, What do I do?


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

First of all, how do you know he isn't running? Usually waste on the wheel is a good sign that they are. Also, what is that wheel like? I've never heard of it before. But many commercial wheels aren't safe for hedgies.

As for going in your bed- what you want to do is wake him up, and then give him ten or so minutes to walk around his cage, go to the bathroom, eat, etc. When I started giving Pepper that time before I took him out, he completely stopped going on me.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Yay that you are bonding with your little fella but it will take some more time to have a great secure bond with the little guy. But your making great progress, keep up with the hour a day bonding.

Is there is poop and pee on his wheel then he is using it. Mosts hedgies go potty of the go so if there is poop and pee in his wheel then that is a sign he is running on it. You can also dust his wheel with flour and check it in the morning as well. If you see paw prints or its all gone then he is definitely using it.

As for pooping and peeing on your bed, its not that he associates it with potty time. Have you tried litter training him? Also before you take him out for bonding time wake him up and give him a good 10-15mins to do his business. Eat drink, and bathroom if he wants to go make sure he doesn't go back to sleep. I take truffles shirt away and he wakes up and i leave it out of his cage until bonding time is over. After the time has pasted take him out and put a towel down on your bed, that will help with cleanup. 

Hedgies aren't like dogs and cats, you can't "play" with them. You can talk, cuddle, pet, spend time with, watch hedgies. put him in a pen and let him play with a toilet paper tube and a cat ball , some tunnels etc.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

A hedgehog needs a wheel that is 12" in diameter. I have a feeling this habitrail wheel is hamster sized, which is WAY too small.

Hedgies relieve themselves whenever they need to, wherever they need to. Try putting him in a tub with paper towels for a few minutes after you get him out, to let him do his business. Usually then you can avoid washing your sheets for the 180 millionth time that week. :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

The suggestions above are great. As an extra step to have a longer and funner playtime is I lay out a throw on the bed for the hedgie. That way if for some reason they decide to go to the bathroom again after the other preventative measures, it doesn't hurt anything and you can just toss the throw in the washer instead of cleaning the whole bed. This also has helped so I don't get a quill poked in my skin when Im trying to sleep lol


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

How big is the wheel? it needs to be 12 to 13 inches across for a hedgehog. Anything else is to small for them to run on safely.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Its definitely not big enough, the wheel is no longer made but I did manage to find some small pictures of it, has a solid surface and back and the general wheel looks kind of like a comfort wheel, but its got some giant plastic case over 1/2 and is indeed for hamsters. From the looks of the other Habitrail products, I'm going to guess its 6 inches if that in diameter.


----------

